# Registry location



## jraquel

Where is the actual registry located on the hard drive and under what name. I know I can type regedit and see it but where is it physically located and can I see it as a file through explorer?


----------



## MMJ

"The Registry is stored in several files; depending upon the version of Windows, there will be different files and different locations for these files, but they are all on the local machine, except for the NTuser or user file which may be placed on another computer to allow for roaming profiles.

Windows NT, 2000, XP, and Server 2003

The following Registry files are stored in %SystemRoot%\System32\Config\:

* Sam - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM
* Security - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SECURITY
* Software - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
* System - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
* Default - HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT
* Userdiff

The following file is stored in each user's profile folder:

* NTUSER.DAT

Windows 95, 98, and Me

The registry files are named User.dat and System.dat and are stored in the C:\WINDOWS\ directory. In Windows Me Classes.dat was added.

Windows 3.11

The registry file is called Reg.dat and is stored in the C:\WINDOWS\ directory."

Source


----------



## ace_coffee

from:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_registry#Where_is_the_Registry_stored.3F

Where is the Registry stored?

The Registry is stored in several files; depending upon the version of Windows, there will be different files and different locations for these files, but they are all on the local machine, except for the NTuser or user file which may be placed on another computer to allow for roaming profiles.

[edit] Windows NT, 2000, XP, and Server 2003

The following Registry files are stored in %SystemRoot%\System32\Config\:

* Sam - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SAM
* Security - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SECURITY
* Software - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
* System - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
* Default - HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT
* Userdiff

The following file is stored in each user's profile folder:

* NTUSER.DAT

[edit] Windows 95, 98, and Me

The registry files are named User.dat and System.dat and are stored in the C:\WINDOWS\ directory. In Windows Me Classes.dat was added.

[edit] Windows 3.11

The registry file is called Reg.dat and is stored in the C:\WINDOWS\ directory.


----------



## valis

any particular idea you wanted to know, or just curious? Messing with the registry can make you an expensive paperweight in a hurry.


----------



## MMJ

valis said:


> Messing with the registry can make you an expensive paperweight in a hurry.


----------



## MMJ

ace_coffee said:


> from:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_registry#Where_is_the_Registry_stored.3F
> 
> Where is the Registry stored...


Isn't this a bit redundant?


----------



## valis

think you two posted at the same time.


----------



## ace_coffee

MMJ said:


> Isn't this a bit redundant?


just saw that. you must have beat me by a few seconds...


----------



## MMJ

Lol


----------

